# difference between olive oil and normal oil??



## golddigger (Nov 10, 2008)

was looking at the macros of normal veg and sunflower oil and there similar to olive oil, but loads cheaper. and the crsip and dry stuff actually has less sat-fat.?

any views or am i being dumb an d missing somet here....

ta


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

sunflower oil is good mate, cant remember the exact info, but both have a place in a diet imo, one is higher in poly and is higher in mono


----------



## golddigger (Nov 10, 2008)

cheers.. how comes everybody raves about olive oil and extra virgin oil but i never see anything said bout sunflower.

yeah i noticed ones got more mono and the other visa versa,. which is it best to have more off or is a bit off both good enough.

thanks


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

golddigger said:


> cheers.. how comes everybody raves about olive oil and extra virgin oil but i never see anything said bout sunflower.
> 
> yeah i noticed ones got more mono and the other visa versa,. which is it best to have more off or is a bit off both good enough.
> 
> thanks


Because Italians live forever and they drink the stuff in pints.. :thumbup1:


----------



## ZidInferno (Aug 19, 2007)

people normally swap out veg oil for olive oil because of the omega 6 content in veg oil and the fact that mostly peoples omega 3 to 6 ratio is very high on the omega 6 side.

theres nothing wrong with veg oil if it fits in with your diet plan. just chesked and veg oil has nearly 3 times as much omega 6 than olive oil.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

And EVOO tastes nicer in a shake.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

tuna and sweetcorn tastes a lot nicer with olive oil then sunflower on top

its all to do with the omega three isnt it?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MillionG said:


> And EVOO tastes nicer in a shake.


joe's ice cream is better lol


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

mal said:


> joe's ice cream is better lol


Pmsl, I'll save that for a cutting phase.. :whistling:

I haven't tried that yet actually mate, but next year I'll be living about 50 yards from their shop in town (not the one in the mumbles), so I'll be able to just pop over with my shaker in my jammies :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Pmsl, I'll save that for a cutting phase.. :whistling:
> 
> I haven't tried that yet actually mate, but next year I'll be living about 50 yards from their shop in town (not the one in the mumbles), so I'll be able to just pop over with my shaker in my jammies :lol:


 pml,works really well on a cut,just av 3 scoops instead of 6:lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

mal said:


> pml,works really well on a cut,just av 3 scoops instead of 6:lol:


Lmao that reminds me of the Little Britain sketch where the fat loss coach is like:

"Make sure when you have a cake, cut it in half, and then you're having only half the calories, so you can have twice as much!! :thumb :"


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Lmao that reminds me of the Little Britain sketch where the fat loss coach is like:
> 
> "Make sure when you have a cake, cut it in half, and then you're having only half the calories, so you can have twice as much!! :thumb :"


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Olive oil is mainly made up of Mono unsaturated which is more benificial in the diet to poly though both have thier benefits, but if poly is exposed to heat it turns to a trans fat which is a definate no in anyone diet, olive oil is dearer, I know but what annoys me unless you buy the very expensive kind it comes in clear glass, and exposure to light rancifies the oil, which once again is no good for us...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

There was a study done a while back and published in MD which showed that Extra Virgin Olive Oil raised metabolism by much more than any other oil.

This is why its included in a lot of diets. Certainly when I added it and changed nothing else in my diet I got leaner.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> There was a study done a while back and published in MD which showed that Extra Virgin Olive Oil raised metabolism by much more than any other oil.
> 
> This is why its included in a lot of diets. Certainly when I added it and changed nothing else in my diet I got leaner.


cool, i try this do you need alot of it a day to get benefits.


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Tiny

How much olive oil should be taken a day?

Cheers Wooz


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

mal said:


> cool, i try this do you need alot of it a day to get benefits.


I got up to about 50ml on my last diet I think.

Thats probably excessive though


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Tiny

Bought some extra virgin olive oil today and wasn't sure how to take it so I swigged some of the disgusting stuff out of the bottle!! :death:

It's bloody horrible. How do you take yours?

Cheers Wooz


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Its nice drizzled over rice.


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks tmacf, any other ideas as I am currently on a low carb diet and don't have rice! :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

woozam said:


> Hey Tiny
> 
> Bought some extra virgin olive oil today and wasn't sure how to take it so I swigged some of the disgusting stuff out of the bottle!! :death:
> 
> ...


you could mix it into a leaf salad if you cant have rice.

spinach and tomatoes with some rocket works quite well. I know tomatoes have carbs in before anyone says it. One wont harm.


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

Cheers mate :thumb:

You need to do stomach exercises just to keep this stuff down :001_tt2:

Wooz


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

DB said:


> sunflower oil is good mate, cant remember the exact info, but both have a place in a diet imo, one is higher in poly and is higher in mono


Sunflower oil is the devils brew!! Too many omega 6's which are inflamatory. Also the processing methods make it clinically rancid by the time you eat it, they use heavy metals to remove the odor from hot pressing. It isn't stable under high temperature so the extraction technique oxidates it. Certainly never cook with it as this makes it worse. Personally I'd rather drink rats p1ss!!!

EVOO is also not stable under high temperatures, but contains mainly Omega 9's which are neutral.

Flax is good tho, so long as it is cold pressed and you don't heat it either.


----------

